# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Real Canal del Manzanares: Infografía de la Quinta Esclusa

## NoRegistrado

Adif ha colaborado en la realización de ésta infografía de un olvidado e histórico Canal del Manzanares, efímero sueño real de conectar Madrid con Lisboa por vía fluvial. Se realizaron unos 30 km, quedando hoy milagrosamente bastantes restos arqueológicos del mismo entre basureros, escombreras, incineradoras, macropoblados de la droga, etc...
La verdad es que es preciosa y muy explicativa.




Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Viendo la fotogrametría se entiende mucho mejor y se puede ver el estado real.





Saludos. Miguel-

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonitos vídeos Miguel, hay que ver la imaginaron de los hombres a donde puede llegar.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Gracias Francisco, es muy interesante. Yo sabía que había algo, pero siempre pensé que era un canal de riego, no algo tan importante como esto.
Por desgracias, está abandonado.
Ahora tiene sentido, por ejemplo el nombre del Paseo de Yeserías, que en donde estaba la dársena de las barcazas y donde se recibía el yeso de la zona baja del Manzanares.
Hay muchas curiosidades, como que las moreras que plantaron alrededor del cauce sirvieron para criar los gusanos que abastecían a la Real Fábrica de Tapices, que el establecimiento del ferrocarril fue la causa de su abandono, y los grandes proyectos de abastecimiento del Canal desde el Guadarrama y el Jarama.

Aquí vienen gran parte delos temas sobre el Canal.

http://realcanaldemanzanares.es/

Saludos. Miguel

----------

